# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  twirling

## jk21

το TWIRLING ειναι μια ασθενεια η οποια ειναι συχνη τοσο(κυριως) στα διαφορα finches ,οσο και στα καναρινια.καποτε
εχασα ετσι ενα πουλακι που ειχε ερθει στην κλουβα μου ανημερα των βαιων σκαστο απο καπου αλλου.εμφανισε συμπτωματα αρκετους μηνες (3-4) μετα.ευτυχως δεν υπηρξε μεταδοση της ασθενειας παρα την κοινη διαβιωση του μετα δικα μου μετα την καραντινα ενος μηνα

http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/features_twirling.mgi

τελικα ενω το προβλημα ειχε επιδεινωθει (ειχε συχνες κρισεις) το εχασα επιση δεν ειχα σκεφτει ή διαβασει οτι ακομα και μπανακι με νερο  1 δαχτυλο ειναι επικινδυνο για πνιγμο αν το πιασει κριση εκεινη τη στιγμη.

παρομοια συμπεριφορα παρουσιαζεται και σε πουλια που εμφανιζουν κρισεις επιληψιας.εδω τα συμπτωματα ειναι πιο εντονα οταν το πουλι ειναι στο φως

----------


## Finchiii

Προκειται για γεννετικη ασθενεια, ή προκυπτει απο περιβαλλοντικουσ παραγοντες???

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ αν διαβασεις θα δεις οτι ειναι αντικειμενο αναζητησης.ισως καποιος ιος(ειδος παραμιξοιου) ,ισως καποια μολυνση στον ακουστικο πορο,ισως μια γενετικη ανωμαλια στο ιδιο σημειο,ισως προδιαθεση που επιδεινωνεται με διατροφικες συγκεκριμνες ελλειψεις...

καμμια φορα μπορει να εχει παρομοια συμπτωματα με πουλι που εχει παθει εγκεφαλικο(ρηξη αγγειων του εγκεφαλου)

εσυ βλεπω εχεις αδυναμια στα finches.αν εχεις χρονο και τα πας καλα μετα αγγλικα ψαξτο λιγο και φτιαξε ενα αρθρακι γιατι δεν υπαρχει κατι στα ελληνικα στο διαδικτυο.αν και θα βρεις ξενες σχετικες σελιδες ,αν θες το ψαχνω και γω και σου στελνω.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Απο οσο γνωριζω εγω, προκειται για γεννετικη ασθενεια και τα πουλια που το παρουσιαζουν δεν θα πρεπει να τα ζευγαρωνουμε. 
Μια λυση για να μην τους στερουμαι την χαρα της αναπαραγωγης ειναι να τα χρησιμοποιουμαι ως παραμανες. 
Αυτο βεβαια στις περιπτωσεις που δεν ειναι τοσο εντονα τα συπτωματα αλλα παρουσιαζονται πχ 1 φορα το μηνα.

----------


## Alexandros

Εγώ είχα παλιά Goulds. Τότε είχα σε 3 χρονια 14 Πουλια που είχανε την αρρώστια. Από τα 14 μπορούσα να σώσω 4 με Βιταμίνη B Κόμπλεξ σε over-δόση. Αντί 4ml στο λίτρο νερό μέχρι 15ml. 

Τώρα πριν 2 χρονια άκουσα πρώτη φορα από τον καθηγητή KALETTA στο ινστιτούτο για πτηνά στο Giessen/Γερμανία, που βρήκαν σε αυτά τα πουλια που έχουν αυτό τα συμτώματα ένα ΙΟ το PMV-3. Και τώρα διάβασα από διαφορα ινστιτούτα που ακολουθούνε την γνώμη του Kaletta.

Στο Google έχει διαφορα άρθρα για το PMV-3.

----------

